# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Cheapest Mass Market 3D Printer - Worth it?

## JacobysOne

From what I have read, the Printrbot Simple is the cheapest mass market 3D printer available today.  It only costs $299.

Do you think this would be a good late christmas gift for some colleagues of mine?

The price is awesome, but does anyone have any experience using one of these, that could provide feedback?

*Features of the Printrbot Simple:*

0.1mm resolution (and beyond)100mm cube of printing volume  (~4″ cube)Printrboard electronicsPLA only (no heat bed)Ubis 1.75mm Hotend200lb. test fishing line – the X & Y “belts”12v 6A laptop style power supplyOuter dimensions: 7″ x 8″ x 9″~5.25lb total weight1/2 lb 1.75mm PLA filamentFan and end stop upgrades includedLaser cut wood is standard 1/4″ (6mm) thick


*Additional Information*Build Volume
4″ x 4″ x 4″

Filament Type
PLA

Hot End
Ubis 1.75mm

Print Resolution
0.1mm

Tip Size
0.4mm

Print Speed
60-65mm/min

Actual Footprint of Assembled Printrbot Simple
8” x 14” x 11”

Shipping Dimensions and Weight for Printrbot Simple Kit Package
10” x 10” x 4” (8 lbs)

Shipping Dimensions and Weight for Five (5) Printrbot Simple Kits in One Package
18” x 14” x 14” (40 lbs)

----------


## Newbie101

This printer can get the job done.  It's far from being able to compete with a Solidoodle 2, 3 or 4, or any of the MakerBot printers, but it is definitely a good starter printer for someone just getting into 3D Printing.  Can't beat the price at $299!

----------

